# Raising a sunk-in living room



## mbrooks78 (Jan 12, 2016)

I am having my entire main area re-tiled. Once the old tile is removed, I need to get the sunk-in portion of my living room raised with concrete to become level with other concrete floors. The raised height needs to be about 7" and the exterior walls are wood frame. The sqft is about 180 sq/ft. The living room now has a marble looking ceramic tile floor which I intend to have concrete poured on top of.

Are there any special precautions which need to take place? I will be raising all the outlets and removing base. Does any framing or support need to take place? With the exterior walls being wood frame, will there be any potential issues with pressure from expanding concrete etc...?

For some reason this site is not letting me post a picture. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mbrooks78 (Jan 12, 2016)

Here is a link for a photo of the room:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208566294258608&set=a.3307469089338.160648.1346398089&type=3&theater


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats interesting. I would cut the rock back and put "something" in its place. PT plywood with I&W on it. If we dont over think it after that I would just fill it with crete?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Why not do it with framing?
Is it framed underneath or a concrete slab? If it is framed, I would be concerned about the weight of the crete.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would vote framing as well. What do I know


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

A lot of mid-century homes in my area are multi-level. As the occupants age, the steps are a PITA and hazardous. Many have been leveled out with wood framing so that they could return to the original features later. I did one three house down from my home for a neighbor lady in her mid-80s. In this case, I wasn't able to do anything about the three steps down to the garage but she had a front circular drive she utilized. The buildup floated and was only strapped in a couple of places to wall studs because the floors were real terrazzo and millennials go nuts for authentic mid-century stuff.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

High density foam board, under 3 inches of fiber crete or high strength gpyt crete, then your tile.

maybe some wire mesh around the edges to stop rats and mice from moving in.

Beautiful wife by the way......:whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Consider putting down some stego wrap to keep moisture from coming up through the slab, then frame it. Even the stiffest framed floor, with tile, is more comfortable than a concrete slab.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My first thought is what most are saying on here. Frame it out and move on.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Frame.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I keep reading the title of this thread as:

Raising a skunk in a living room.

Why would anyone raise a skunk in their living room.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:..i do too


----------

